

19-year-old in New York City killed by RC helicopter - dshankar
http://blogs.wsj.com/metropolis/2013/09/05/remote-control-helicopter-kills-man-in-brooklyn/

======
tzs
They say it "scalped" him, but the New York Daily News says it got him in the
neck, slashing his throat. The latter seems a lot more likely.

------
nilved
This isn't really an HN subject, is it?

~~~
rzt
Better off on Reddit, IMO.

------
ArekDymalski
Say goodbye to drone delivery services now.

